

Facebook facing class-action lawsuit over unauthorized message scanning - gamesbrainiac
http://www.engadget.com/2014/12/25/facebook-class-action-privacy-lawsuit/

======
gamesbrainiac
> " $10,000 in damages for each user. ..."

That is a lot of money for a single user.

